# Looking for city and colour tab book



## dmm30

I've been scouring the internet trying to find tab book for this band and there's just nothing, as far as I can see. The first places I checked were cherry lane and Alfred publishhing Does anyone know where I might be able to find such a thing or would anyone be willing to transcribe some songs for me? (for a fee of course)

I know that most of the songs are pretty straight forward chords and finger picking but there's a couple songs I'm having trouble figuring out.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I seriously doubt C&C transcriptions exist in book form. Nice band, but not really book-transcription type of material or status.

Have you looked at using software that lets you slow tracks down to make transcription a little easier? Transcribing it yourself is a good exercise and ensures you'll end up with something you can play.

If you're stuck on some changes or a section of a song or two post here and I'm sure some of us can help out with pieces of things.


----------



## Mooh

Have you tried www.musicnotes.com or www.songsterr.com ?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix

click on the song titles...they lead to tab of the songs...

http://cleantab.com/artist/city-and-colour-tabs/


----------



## dmm30

Thanks guys!!


----------



## jeremy_green

Get this:
http://www.seventhstring.com/

A far better use of your time. 

(P.S. - no affiliation)


----------



## Guest

jeremy_green said:


> Get this:
> http://www.seventhstring.com/
> 
> A far better use of your time.
> 
> (P.S. - no affiliation)


+1

If you're using a Mac my choice is this http://supermegaultragroovy.com/products/Capo/


----------

